# Storage Units



## Sawdustonmyshoulder (Jun 19, 2008)

Dude, you are so funny but I got one up on you.

Here is my attempt at being the "green environmentalist"...

This recycled container is a bit better because it is stackable, clear so you can see it's contents, and again, FREE!










So, Sawdustonmyshoulder says, "Let them eat cake!"

Get it? Cake? Cake Box? Never your mind.


----------



## scarpenter002 (Sep 16, 2007)

I am kind of fond of the big plastic Folgers cans. They can be used to store parts or in my finish room.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

I like the glass jars for finishes - they are more durable and long lasting than plastic/tin can and can be washed and reused over and over again - also air sealed


----------



## willmego (Mar 27, 2008)

this is funny and all, but seeing as Martin asked for more reviews, perhaps this should be moved elsewhere.


----------



## Pie (Jan 28, 2009)

Ha, I use baby jars and put magnets inside the top. What do I stick them to?..... I removed the metal top from a bricked DVD player and smashed it flat. Use some wood screws to screw it under my cabinets and there ya go. I can get the mags on line for about .30 a piece which a good price. I am about recycling.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

Had a neighbor who turned a lot of pens.
He cut the top 2" off of liter soda (pop) bottles and then screwed the bottoms onto strips of wood.
He numbered the storage containers and used the numbers to keep track of the type of wood in each storage container. (#1 Oak; #2 Cherry; etc.)
Kept it all on an Excel file, sort of like a point of sale system or a small inventory control program.
All of the blanks were visible and if he forgot what type of wood it was he just looked it up on his 'puter.

He has his pen kits similarly organized on a peg board. Same type of control system.

Worked for him.

Lee


----------



## Madcow (Feb 25, 2009)

Try this…you may have seen those refigerator magnets that have a gummed side for business cards. If you stick one on an Altoids tin it is perfect to keep small parts handy. Weight can defeat this use but if you use the magnet to hold it where a ledge supports the weight it is perfect.


----------



## pitchnsplinters (Dec 26, 2008)

I love this review. It's the simple stuff that is missing from these reviews. Hand tools are highly engineered products compared to what is otherwise clever usage of waste. I also like the idea of alternative uses for products, such as using PVC pipe for storage tubes and the like. Thanks for the review.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Ah, nothing like paying for a storage container, and getting free food with it!
Rubbermaid, Sterilite take note!


----------



## RedShirt013 (May 17, 2008)

Wow I am enlightened. Their only uses I've seen before are housing bodily waste, or ten year old cigarette butts soaked in rainwater.
But seriously you can also hang these can like Madcow suggested; Mount a decent sized rare earth magnet on the wall, and use another magnet inside the can, so that wall of the can is "clamped" by the magnets. Good enough for lighter stuff.


----------

